# Dark harpsichord music?



## Venetia (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello... I find that I am very fond of the harpsichord; it possesses such an exquisite sound. But I am practically new to classical music so I am looking to the more experienced users here to lend me a helping hand in finding harpsichord classical compilations that suit my tastes.

Something: 
dark
vampyric
gothic
sinister

This compilation has some stuff that appeals to me: 



One example of what I especially like is about 24 seconds in, and also beginning around 59 seconds in.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Welcome. You could try some of the harpsichord sonatas of Domenico Scarlatti (who was born in the same great year as J. S. Bach and Handel in 1685, what a truely great year for music that was, even for dark harpsichord music)!


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

Try the harpsichord suites of *Louis Couperin* and *Johann Jakob Froberger*.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach's Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903 is perfect for your tastes.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Francis Poulenc ~ Concert champêtre for Harpsichord and Orchestra





Manuel de Falla ~ Concerto for Harpsichord, flute, oboe, clarinet, violin and 'cello





Jean Françaix: 
Concerto for Harpsichord and chamber ensemble




L'Insectarium (Harpsichord solo)





Bohuslav Martinů Concerto for Harpsichord and Small Orchestra





Frank Martin ~ Concerto for Harpsichord and chamber orchestra





Vittorio Rieti: 
Partita, for flute, oboe, string quartet and Harpsichord




Concerto for Harpsichord and Orchestra





Gian Francesco Malipiero: Dialogo VI, for harpsichord and orchestra









Allen Sapp: Imaginary Creatures: A Bestiary for Credulous, for harpsichord and chamber orchestra
I. Halcyons / II. Basilisk / III. Unicorn / IV. Phoenix / V. Centaurs





George Barati ~ Harpsichord Quartet, for harpsichord, flute, oboe, english horn, bass





Maurice Ohana ~ Chiffres de clavecin 





György Ligeti ~ Continuum (harpsichord solo)





Elliott Carter ~ Sonata for flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Cello and Harpsichord.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

I find these pieces sort of sinister sounding...


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Górceki's Harpsichord Concerto


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

ahammel said:


> Górceki's Harpsichord Concerto


Ah yes! Both halves, the first in minor, the second major, have a creepy and completely manic feel to them


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Xenakis - _Khoaï_

Elisabeth *Chojnacka*, Harpsichord / Sylvio Gualda, Percussion have done a beautiful album on Erato. It also includes the marvellous _À l'île de Gorée_ for amplified harpsichord.

Richard Grossman programmed a midi computer to perform it. The NEOS album is sensational and one of my treasured top 500 classical albums.






Of course, there's always Bach's famous _Toccata and Fugue in D minor_  An absolute favourite!


----------



## Draugen (Dec 26, 2013)

This might fit the bill, compilation of melancholy harpsichord. Including Couperin, Froberger and others..

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pour-passer...456&sr=1-1&keywords=pour+passer+la+mélancolie


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Handel - Prelude (From suite no 3)






Perahia's piano version is so much better though.


----------



## revdrdave (Jan 8, 2014)

Anything by Lurch from _The Addams Family_...


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

Winterreisender said:


>


Have you seen Barry Lindon? If so, then that might influence your view.


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

I was going to suggest the first movement of Falla's little Harpsichord concerto (as far as I know, the first Harpsichord concerto of the modern era). The heavily dissonant sounds of the Harpsichord and accompanying instruments do give me a sense of unease. I see PetrB has suggested it already, along with many other excellent pieces.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Any minor key harpsichord sonata by Domenico Scarlatti would fit the bill and he wrote A LOT to choose from!!!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

More likely than not about as remote from the taste and preferences of the OP as could be, but I would be remiss to exclude it.

John Cage HPSCHD, computer, tape, and one helluva sound piece / assemblage. Virtually guaranteed to put most people's minds in a very foreign territory, every second of its ca. 22 minutes' duration


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Draugen said:


> This might fit the bill, compilation of melancholy harpsichord. Including Couperin, Froberger and others..
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pour-passer...456&sr=1-1&keywords=pour+passer+la+mélancolie


That's a spot-on recommendation - the right time period and type of music.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

From an obscure vinyl release, The Harpsichord and its History.


----------



## Venetia (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you all for the recommendations! I shall spend some time listening to these.


----------

